# Utah lake



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Carp are biting. I took some friends from our archery club. It was their first time and needless to say they are getting bows tomorrow. 








































































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

nice! Iv been wanting to go bad but, Iv been cooped up at work. I think I may fire the boat up and get out next weekend!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

They are going good. If your going to utah lake the water is very low. The fish are in about a knee high deep water or less. You will need a very shallow running boat. Not sure if electric trolling motor would work or not. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I usually hit mud lake. slayed trillions of carp there! I'v got an 18 foot duck boat with a 45hp hyper drive. that will get me in just about most places


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Dang, that looks like fun. You guys did great out there.

How much does a decent bow fishing setup cost?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The fun times of Utah Lake and the carp spawn.

I used to go down when the fields were flooded with my old recurve and cedar shaft arrows. I couldn't tell you how many carp I disposed of or how many of those old cedar shaft arrows I destroyed but it sure was fun. 

I was hunting the carp in about 6" of water and catch them when they were in a group. I'd see how many I could hit at one time. Now the area that I used to hunt has a road running right through it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm just wondering if it's legal to take a .223 or SKS out there and blast them with that?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I'm just wondering if it's legal to take a .223 or SKS out there and blast them with that?


No. Sounds like a lot of fun though.

:grin::grin:



> You may not obstruct a waterway or use any chemical, explosive, electricity, poison, firearm, pellet gun or archery equipment to take fish or cray fish. The only exceptions are found in Taking Nongame Fish





> You may use a variety of techniques-including angling, traps, archery, dipnets, cast nets, liftnets, seines, crossbow, a handheld spear from above the surface of the water, or underwater spearfishing-to take carp in any water during its open fishing season.


⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------

